# Let'em Lite calls



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Let'em Lite calls. I saw this on Ebay and was wondering where they are made or the location of the Manufacture? I can't seem to find much on this company name on the web. Can somebody put some light on the subject for me please.

They were selling the call under the name "Let'em Lite calls"


----------



## rollinriver (Feb 17, 2004)

This guy is in Kentucky I think. Not a mainstream call maker so that's why theres no info. I bought one of his bourbon acrylic calls and was very pleased with the way it sounded. Not sure where he gets his guts. Sounds a lot like my winglock delrin. If you want a good sounding acrylic call at a reduced price, you can't go wrong here. Everything went fine with my transaction on ebay, call was here quick.


----------

